# Weird TV/Remote problem



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I've got a 5 year old Coby kitchen TV, about 7" diagonal. The kind that mounts to the underside of a cabinet. TV works fine, always has, but a few weeks ago it developed a very weird problem.

On one channel, and only on that one channel, there is an audio problem. When I switch to that channel, there is no audio at all. I click the MTS button on the remote twice  and then the audio begins. 

No problem until I switch to another channel and then come back, no audio again.

Not a show-stopper, but a pain. Unfortunately, it's a channel that I watch a lot, ESPN. 

ESPN is fine on the other TVs in the house, so it's not a problem with the cable signal.

I've tried to reset the TV: I deleted the channel then re-scanned the signal for all the channels.

No luck.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Z


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

My parents have the same issue with a few channels on one tv. They're planning to have the cable co go look at it.


----------



## homevisionsolut (Apr 13, 2016)

Well we think you should check your channel audio settings or might be it would for a while. Good Luck


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is not a cable issue. The TV is most likely stuck on SAP.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> It is not a cable issue. The TV is most likely stuck on SAP.


OK, makes sense, but how do I un-stick it?

I've gone through all the menu options for that channel and for the TV as a whole, but there is nothing related to MTS or SAP.

The only reference is on the remote, the MTS button. (It's the original factory remote.)

When I press the MTS button, the on-screen display says MTS-English. Even when I press it again and again, that's what it says. "SAP" never comes up.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Most importantly, why are you in the kitchen so much?:biggrin2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you have a DTA or other type of tuner, it can be set on Second Audio Programming. Usually the MTS button should get you English only. It that is thr only tv that does it. It would be a tv sound setting.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Most importantly, why are you in the kitchen so much?:biggrin2:


Wouldn't you like to know... :devil3:

Beeeecuz I'm in the process of remodeling the kitchen and the foyer/mud room/laundry room right next to the kitchen.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

MTS pretty much *IS* SAP.

*What is MTS?*

MTS stands for Multi Track Sound. As the name implies, broadcasters use MTS to provide additional, secondary audio tracks. These tracks include:


SAP (Secondary Audio Program).
Weather and traffic reports.
Descriptions of the action for the visually impaired.
Local radio broadcasts.
 Some channels always have the multi track stream turned on in their broadcast, but do not always have an audio track playing. Other channels do not have any multi track options. Consequently, if you turn MTS on, you may hear regular audio on some channels, no audio, or audio other than English, weather, or action descriptions, etc. on other channels.
*How to turn MTS Off*

To turn the MTS off, press *MTS* on the TV remote one or more times until the screen displays MTS: Off.
*Note:* If your remote does not have a *MTS* button, you can normally locate the feature through the TV's audio menu, or you can consult your user manual or e-manual on how to enable/disable this feature.
*Important:* If you press *MTS* and you see a "Not Available in Current Mode" message on the screen, you have Secondary Audio or MTS turned on in your cable or satellite box. The TV has nothing to with this problem, and you will have to contact your cable/satellite provider to turn MTS off in your cable or satellite box.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Last night, no audio.

Turned on the TV this morning, and everything is back to normal.

Shazamm! The gremlins left the premises. arty:

Very bizarre.


----------

